# Беларусь > Частные объявления > Реклама >  Регистрация компании в Великобритании

## acontinent

Британское налоговое и корпоративное законодательство является одним из наиболее привлекательных в Европе. К тому же статус зарегистрированной в Соединенном Королевстве фирмы крайне позитивно влияет на деловую репутацию бизнеса. Неудивительно, что регистрация бизнеса в Великобритании пользуется таким интересом.
Безусловно, вы можете постараться открыть фирму самостоятельно, но с большой вероятностью вы столкнетесь с довольно большими трудностями. Масса «подводных камней» может очень сильно усложнить процесс, а порой и вовсе сделать его невозможным. А т.к. время является первостепенным ресурсом, лучше не рисковать, а доверить такую работу профессионалам. Более подробно об этом читайте на интернет-сайте bacg.finance
Качественную услугу фирма в Англии вы можете заказать в Business Ambassador Consulting Group. Именно здесь с успехом предоставляются комплексные финансовые и юридические услуги. Опытная команда высочайшего класса идеально знает все детали открытия юридических лиц на британских островах, и без проблем решает сложные задачи.
Кроме регистрации компании в BACG может быть найден и [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ], который отлично знаком с нормами местного законодательства. Квалифицированные услуги такого бухгалтера в формате аутсорсинга обойдутся гораздо меньше зарплаты штатного специалиста - на него обычно уходит несколько тысяч фунтов каждый месяц. 
Услуги компании BACG доступны по цене, и по карману большей части предпринимателей. Найти столь выгодное сочетание цены и качества в других местах будет довольно сложно.

----------

